# Happy Father's Day



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

to all the daddy's on TAM that are going through a rough spell right now, know that your children love you in spite of it all. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, Happy Father's day. I even wished my H that today, he has been a pretty good Dad. Just breaking his kid's hearts with this D


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine was pretty good. Bowled pretty well. Watched The Big Lebowski. Kids brought back a custom made chocolate layer cake.


----------

